# moving away finally and a question.



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

after realizing that my marriage is over and done with ive decided to finally move out of this town me and my husband lived in for 4 years and move back with my parents so that i can start making a better life for my son and i.

my family isnt too excited to see me go back because of all the future times ive gone back but then ended up getting back together with husband but this time its over for good so there is no worries about him coming back and trying to get back together but my family has set some ground rules that i cannot text or use the computer until i get a job and to me that is an awesome way to heal better and leave my ex alone and ive already got the whole thing about exchanging our son certain days with him mom so i dont have to see him when i leave so ive just decided to go NC and not tell him because when i say we cant be friends he freaks out on me, anyways hes got his new girl to worry about and keep him from thinking of me i hope because i dont want him texting me all the time or whatever so i can start feeling great again.

i dont really know how he will react to this because we havent really been apart for so long since 2009 when he was in bootcamp for the marines but got hurt in training so im pretty sure he doesnt realize how he really will feel when im completely gone.

has anyone ever had the experience where their ex is tired of you being around and doesnt love u anymore because theyre always with you to where when u leave they feel a void and lost about it because they were so used to u being around?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It happens all the time. You will be wise to just have no contact with him.

Are you moving to another state with your children and not telling him?


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

EleGirl said:


> It happens all the time. You will be wise to just have no contact with him.
> 
> Are you moving to another state with your children and not telling him?


yeah, i feel its for the well being of my son to just have no contact with him but still have contact with his parents about visitation and all that jazz and no im just moving 30mins away back to my home town so the who visitation thing isnt a problem but the problem is that if he does feel loss and realizes he misses me when im gone i wont know how to react to it but thats only if he does even feel that way.
i need to prepare myself not only for his absence in my life but also for my absence in his if he ever gets that far to miss me.

*how did you all get by this and stick to NC and didnt go back to them when they came slithering back? goes for dumpers and dumpees!
*


----------



## TheMizz...erable (Aug 14, 2011)

You're leaving the state with his child? To me, that is not right. Especially not even telling him?


----------



## xxPsychoKatxx (Dec 6, 2011)

TheMizz...erable said:


> You're leaving the state with his child? To me, that is not right. Especially not even telling him?


did u read my last response?
i said im moving 30mins away in the same state but just 30mins away to my home town from his town.

also he knows about me leaving i meant to say im just not going to tell him i cant keep contact with him.


----------

